# T levels is 307 at age 30



## BigMikeonaBike (Jul 31, 2015)

I had a blood test done and my T levels are 307.  Are their still long term effecta if I go on TRT just to get my levels to that of a normal 30 year old? From what I found normal for my age is about 600


----------



## snake (Jul 31, 2015)

Not too sure what your asking. Is there any long term effects of TRT? As with almost anything, there are long term and short term effects. It's up to you and or your Doctor to weigh them out. I would be surprised if your Doc started you on Test at 307. They tend to want them down to 200 before they pull you out of the jaws of death. 

It's crazy but they wont script Test until your are down to 200 but then when you go on, they want you at 600-800. Go figure!


----------



## BubbleGuppies (Jul 31, 2015)

That's on the borderline for normal range, and it will only go down with age, so yes you will need TRT at some point down the road but honestly I would try everything I could to get your baseline level up naturally first, you have your whole life to get on TRT but you can never go back to where you were.

And yes there are negative long term effects, but in most cases the effects of low testosterone are worse.


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 1, 2015)

You should be more concerned about the long-term effects of Hypogonadism.


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 9, 2015)

I agree with Megatron.  The life I had when my natty test level was a scant 153 was horrible, and one I will never go back to.  I am now in the mid 700s and life is MUCH better.


----------

